# R32 GTR with 34GTR rear spoiler



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

this is a 32GTR which we bought for a customer, 

lots of nismo bits, including the intercooler, limited edition Nismo LMs, etc

also a really tasty ABFLUG front splitter

sorry for crap pics, but its auction pics as always.

it will be photo'd properly very soon.

thought id post it up as shows what a 32 looks like with a 34 spoiler (I know there are not many pics out there)


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

very tasty R32!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

i had my eye on that one too, nice:thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

davew said:


> i had my eye on that one too, nice:thumbsup:


:chuckle: 

its sold, heading to the UK

We have been snapping LOADS of cars up recently

the yard is packed :chuckle:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

pictures of the yard matt


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Not sure about the sideskirts but that aside, looks great!


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Kadir said:


> Not sure about the sideskirts but that aside, looks great!


Agreed!
But speaking of which, what brand are those skirts?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

id have to look up the skirts,


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Sweet. Love how the 34 wing fits the 32.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

I only like the front, but that's my opinion.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Interesting but not to my taste. TBH I don't really like the 34 spoiler when it's on the 34.

Do like the front and rear undertrays. One day I'll get some for mine. That'll be 2020 then...


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

matty32 said:


> id have to look up the skirts,


Don't be bothered, they are ABFLUG's just like the rear skirts.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Had a feeling they were abflug


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Car now available


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

interior shot,

car will undergo full prep in japan with pictures:

This is now available to anyone now. pm me if interested


----------



## 737-800 driver (Feb 23, 2009)

I had a bid on this but woke up to get an email saying no:bawling:








Had a bid on this for my friend and didnt get it either. Cant seem to buy in Japan with the exchange rates anymore


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

It went for the right money

Anyway itnow looks like it's sold to some one on here


----------



## 737-800 driver (Feb 23, 2009)

good to here its sold to someone here. Our bids were not enough but we can only go so far as Irish Veichle Registration Tax applies in the case of any R32 89+ its 2443 Euros so about 2100 GBP on top of everything. Also market is dead here so if one is bought you must make sure you really want it as you will be stuck with it no lies!
https://www.ros.ie/VRTEnquiryServlet/showCarCalculator


----------



## camperbob (Jun 20, 2007)

GTR 32 white GTR 34 wing in nice. this i my car :squintdan


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

well few pics were taken at the yard today

the car is for someone on here, its undergoing a number of changes before shipping out

including the bodykit etc changing etc anyways.

few more shots,


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

This is one of the few times I actually think the R34 wing looks right on the car.

Have a very good "aura" around that car... lovely looking. :thumbsup:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Usually I don't like the R34 spoiler on a r32, nor do I like those side and rear- skirts, but I can't help myself, I really really like this car, a lot !


----------



## 8110 (Jul 16, 2006)

I think the white R32 looks very clean. I liked it.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Cool
Well the skirts & rear spoiler & boot are being replaced


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Nocturnal said:


> This is one of the few times I actually think the R34 wing looks right on the car.
> 
> Have a very good "aura" around that car... lovely looking. :thumbsup:


Its fundamentally an old school car with a modern twist I like it.


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

i like it. it all blends together rather well!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Well you can all scrap over the body kit then when it's removed LOL


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

full write up for those who are interested

Newera Imports - home / stock / carDetails


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

It's fair to say that if i owned an R32, i would want it to look like the white one. I think that the R34 spoiler etc, completely transforms the look of the car. Very nice!


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

Sorry to bring up and older thread, but I haven't been on for a while...

I think the spoiler looks great on an R32!
Seriously contemplating on doing this...

BTW, anybody know what diffuser is on the white 32?


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

it's an Abflug CF diffuser :smokin:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Not to be a bitch or something  But why wipe off the url, when the url is still down on the image? Sorry for dig up


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

because i was going to wipe them off but then didnt get round to it

nothing to hide with it at all


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Aha okay.. I get it!  Nice looking car !


----------



## wardy88 (Jul 20, 2009)

spoiler dont look too bad not my cup of tea the side skirts tho

wardy


----------



## Mick-skyline (May 1, 2009)

i often wondered why people didnt put the 34 gtr spoiler on the 32 it looks great IMO


----------



## carbongtr (May 31, 2008)

wow that looks 10 times better than i expected!


----------

